
What We Can Learn from the Epic Failure of Google Flu Trends (2015) - miduil
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/can-learn-epic-failure-google-flu-trends/
======
miduil
I just figured out that Google Flu Trends was shutdown in mid. 2015. This
article gives some insights why it was shutdown about half a year later. Some
of the data is still accessible for research purposes. [0]

PS: If you have issues reading the page, I'd suggest you to reloading and
enable your browsers "Reader View".

[0]:
[https://www.google.org/flutrends/about/](https://www.google.org/flutrends/about/)

*Update: Add link and change some phrasing.

